# Sander - 37" - Drum vs Wide Belt



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking for any experiences you might have with either of the above sander types. I'm in the market for a sander, and have been reading a lot of information on both types, but wanted to see what type some of you might perfer and or have in your shop. Please give me both the bad and good of the one you have.

This sander will for the most part be used in sanding Face Frames, Doors, Glue-Up panels, and table tops.

Any comments will be help-ful.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If you can pull it off, definately go with a belt. Drums won't wear as well due to the heat build up. Belts are able to cool some on each revolution. Mine is a combo drum/platen model. We use it both ways, depending on how aggesive a cut we're making. We can do a 1/32" cut on the drum, but only about .008 on the platen.
Here's where I got mine about 6 years ago:
http://www.extremausa.com/

http://www.extremausa.com/product-manuals/xs-1a37-manual.pdf

I went with the 37x60" xcess model. It's the most productive tool in my shop. They are a great combination of good design, reasonable prices, good quality control, & built with std industry components that easily available. Most compeditors use their own components, & are very pricy on parts. 
Joe


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Widebelt :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What are you sanding.?:blink: have you considered a stroke sander..:blink:




B,


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Railman said:


> If you can pull it off, definately go with a belt. Drums won't wear as well due to the heat build up. Belts are able to cool some on each revolution. Mine is a combo drum/platen model. We use it both ways, depending on how aggesive a cut we're making. We can do a 1/32" cut on the drum, but only about .008 on the platen.
> Here's where I got mine about 6 years ago:
> http://www.extremausa.com/
> 
> ...


Well that right there looks like some pricey machinery :blink:


----------



## dontgetinmyway (Apr 23, 2012)

had both

wide belt is the better performer - no contest.

however, is it the best sander for your application?


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

wide belt for me.

could not live without it, we run a seprate dust setup and compressor just for the wide belt,


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Like others have said, wide belt is the only way to go.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm,:blink:

Have you ever used a stroke sander? You can sand a 5' x 10' (depending n the size of the unit) wood panel with exceptional results. You have to get used to it, cause if you leave the pad in one area to long........whoops....:laughing: but seriously, they are a fantastic piece of WW machinery,.....More control and very versatile : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSlZPwP9N5M&feature=youtube_gdata_player





B,


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought this Woodmaster when I was getting started in the cabinetmaking gig. It is a very good piece of equipment for the money. For less than 4 grand, I don't think you can beat it. 

Would a wide belt with a 20 hp main motor do a better job? If yes, not by much.

Would a wid belt with a 20 hp main motor do the same job faster? Heck yeah, not even close.

Sanding is all about horse power. More is better.

If you end up shopping drum sanders, the main thing to look for is the size and material of the drum. This one has a 6inch drum of steel. The larger and denser the drum, the more heat it can pull away from the paper. 

The next thing to look for is the material of the platen. Some are wooden. You really should have a steel one for the obvious benefits.

Finally is the dust pick up. Some just ventilate the drum enclosure. Merely sucking from the top of the box. This one has a pickup that focuses a small stream right behind the length of the drum so as the dust is created it is pulled out immediately. This extends the life of the paper a bunch.

Its all about budget and available power. How much you got to spare of each?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Hmmmmmmmm,:blink:
> 
> Have you ever used a stroke sander? You can sand a 5' x 10' (depending n the size of the unit) wood panel with exceptional results. You have to get used to it, cause if you leave the pad in one area to long........whoops....:laughing: but seriously, they are a fantastic piece of WW machinery,.....More control and very versatile : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSlZPwP9N5M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...


What he really needs is both, a wide belt and a stroke sander. You can do things with one that you can't do with the other and the stroke sander does the final finish after the wide belt.


----------



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> I bought this Woodmaster when I was getting started in the cabinetmaking gig. It is a very good piece of equipment for the money. For less than 4 grand, I don't think you can beat it.


Gus - Can you tell me what size this unit is? It appears to be the 38" model. Is it fairly simple to change out the sanding strips? 


I appreciate all comments on this subject. I really like the wide belt, but have some limitations, space, electrical(single phase), and money. I think for my situation, I would be best served getting a good drum sander. I do understand that each machine has it's draw backs but what machine doesn't. I think this will be a machine that I can work with and still produce the quality results that I expect with my projects. Plus I have other equipment that I want to purchase, and this will help me toward those. I sure which I had an unlimited budget.

Again, thanks for all of your comments about this subject.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would look for a stroke sander, you can put whatever type of motor on it you want and you will eliminate cross grain scratching with it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

One of the advantages of a belt or drum sander is that it provides a way to control thickness. A stroke sander is only good for sanding. If I had a choice I would get a drum/widebelt first and then the stroke sander second. Unless you were strictly building furniture the drum/widebelt is the better choice for the job.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

blackte said:


> Gus - Can you tell me what size this unit is? It appears to be the 38" model. Is it fairly simple to change out the sanding strips?
> 
> 
> I appreciate all comments on this subject. I really like the wide belt, but have some limitations, space, electrical(single phase), and money. I think for my situation, I would be best served getting a good drum sander. I do understand that each machine has it's draw backs but what machine doesn't. I think this will be a machine that I can work with and still produce the quality results that I expect with my projects. Plus I have other equipment that I want to purchase, and this will help me toward those. I sure which I had an unlimited budget.
> ...


 Yes, 38"

The paper is something you will get used to. It comes in a roll and you need to cut long angles on each end. It wraps on to velcro that is glued to the drum. That velcro needs to be replaced from time to time and is a messy pain in the ass.

They have a 7 horse single phase motor. I would get that if I had it to do over again.

I have the reverse switch on the feed belt. That thing is worth the money. The sanding pressure is done by sound and feel. I send the wood in then crank the feed belt up till the paper gets the bite I want. Then reverse the belt so the leading end gets sanded. Then reverse again and send the whole thing through. Then each pass is bumped up depending on several variables.

If you contact Woodmaster they will set you up with a visit with someone close to you that has one. That guy will get some free sandpaper for his efforts. You will get to see the thing at work in a real shop.

I can't say enough about this thing given how much it costs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like a widebelt, but the one's I want have too much HP for me to use in my current environment. I would love to find an older AEM, Time Savers, or Ramco. Most 37" one's will have at least a 20hp head and up to a 15-20hp drive. 

So you are looking at having to be able to run 30-50hp worth of motors.

Plus, stroke sanders are cooler anyways.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

15-20 HP on the head and 1 to 2 HP for the drive and some have a lift motor. Still a lot of HP for a home system.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> 15-20 HP on the head and 1 to 2 HP for the drive and some have a lift motor. Still a lot of HP for a home system.


Most usually have a combined HP of 25 to 30 hp. I wouldn't want one with less HP then that, you would just be playing around then. 

Although those Asian one's don't run that much HP.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Never really seen one with more than 25HP on a single head machine. When you get into multiple head machines you start into the HP requirements. Then you have 25HP on the front head and 20HP on the rear head plus the conveyor and lift motors.

Single head machines usually run 12-25HP total


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to buy one and run it off a small block 350.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Way overkill. You'd just need a medium size tractor motor. You could find it from one of your Amish friends. :w00t:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Warner,
The drive horsepower is more like 1 1/2 to 2 hp on a one head machine. Three head machine should be maybe 5hp max. The drive hp is comparable to what planers require, something in the range of maybe 10/1 drum hp to drive hp.

Mine uses a y-delta soft start, & start ups are very easy, with amp draws more like straight (no soft start) 5 hp on start up. Running amps is mostly dependent on how aggessive the cut. They normally have an amp gauge on them to monitor the motor load. We rarely get ours to 1/2 the hp amp rating.

We also have a 60hp gang rip that is rated at 150amps. Even with 6 blades & 8/4 stock, it never gets above 90 amps.
Joe

edit:
Damn I type slow!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I did a little googeling and most 37" had a 15 to 20 hp main motor with a 2-3 hp feed motor. That is still a lot of HP for a small/home shop. I have not seen too many single phase wide belts.

Yes Joe, you type slow.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The only single phase machine I have ever seen was a Timesaver, it had a 7HP motor on it. Next is a 10HP, but that is way underpowered for a 36" but might be adaquate for a 25" sander.


----------



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> If you contact Woodmaster they will set you up with a visit with someone close to you that has one. That guy will get some free sandpaper for his efforts. You will get to see the thing at work in a real shop.
> 
> I can't say enough about this thing given how much it costs.


I already contacted them today, all of their machines are on sale, along with some freebees. Have four phone numbers 2 for the 38", and 2 for the 50". Will be contacting them. Thanks for the information.:thumbsup:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't own anything from them but, I've heard pretty good things about Woodmaster over the years. Also, all their machines are Made in USA. :thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

blackte said:


> I already contacted them today, all of their machines are on sale, along with some freebees. Have four phone numbers 2 for the 38", and 2 for the 50". Will be contacting them. Thanks for the information.:thumbsup:


 Your welcome.
When you go visit, don't be afraid to bring some parts that you see yourself sanding if you get one. I can't imagine a guy not wanting to show off his sander on your stock. Get them to show you how they feel the proper sanding pressure. Should be fun for you. 



J.C. said:


> I don't own anything from them but, I've heard pretty good things about Woodmaster over the years. Also, all their machines are Made in USA. :thumbup:


 This sander is a good value. It will never be a replacement for a wide belt. No one will say it is. The only real difference is the speed at which you can remove stock. The other is the speed of changing paper. But it will sand a very flat surface.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe of interest? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230783506169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

They might be able to load on truck for you.
Joe


----------

